# NICET instrumentation certification



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

A fitter apprentice or an IBEW apprentice?


----------



## sparkytwig (Oct 30, 2010)

*Isa*

I would say that ISA certification would be the way to go.


----------



## jdsmith (Oct 23, 2007)

I am aware of one refinery that requires NICET certification for instrument techs to work in the plant. The local IBEW conducts the classes, I believe the instructor is a PM for one of the larger contractors in the area that has come up through the ranks as an electrician and instrument fitter.


----------

